# Need help in making the decision regarding Canada immigration



## Ankittripathi2402 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,

First I would like to tell my profile.
Age 28. Nationality- Indian. Bachelor's degree in computer science (which is my current field of experience)Experience- 5.5 years ( software tester). Ielts score w,r- 6,6 s,l- 7,8. 
I am new to the Canadian immigration and still gathering info on it. 

My dilemma is with this profile my score for express entry is 364. (Calculated via CIC.gc.ca. ), so do I stand a decent chance or do I need to re plan taking ielts and improve the chances. 
I have read in some consultancy website that the express entry will not intake applications for long so I may not have much time.

Requesting the experience folks to help me with their advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but if you have CRS ranking of less than 455 and no job offer, I wouldn't bother applying to Canada.

The lowest Express Entry score has not yet broken 450 in the time that it's been active (first draw was at the end of January), and I highly doubt that it will break 450 anytime soon, let alone 400.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but if you have CRS ranking of less than 455 and no job offer, I wouldn't bother applying to Canada.
> 
> The lowest Express Entry score has not yet broken 450 in the time that it's been active (first draw was at the end of January), and I highly doubt that it will break 450 anytime soon, let alone 400.


Hi,

First try to increase your IELTS score to CLB 9 LEVEL. If married claim spouse points also.No harm in applying.Miracles do happen.Have positive attitude.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

manomegh said:


> Hi,
> 
> First try to increase your IELTS score to CLB 9 LEVEL. If married claim spouse points also.No harm in applying. Miracles do happen.Have positive attitude.


If OP got his Reading and Writing scores up to IELTS 7.0 in each and maintained his Speaking and Listening scores as-is, that would get him CLB 9 in all four sections and would only boost OP's CRS score by 28 points, and that still wouldn't get him to 400. 

Also, if he were to apply with a spouse, his available points would _decrease_.


In regards to closures... it's my understanding that Express Entry is on a continuous intake system... once you've applied to join the pool, your application will be kept in for _*1 (one)* year before you are required to re-apply_. CIC will select the top scoring candidates from the pool and offer those candidates an Invitation to Apply.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Express entry will be always there.Noting to worry about it's closure.I know of some IT friends who got

PNP nomination.The best part was they were having score less than 350. So keep trying. SometimeS your skill set make a huge difference in spite of having a very low score in CRS.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

manomegh said:


> Express entry will be always there.Noting to worry about it's closure.I know of some IT friends who got
> 
> PNP nomination.The best part was they were having score less than 350.



Not according to the Canadian government:

Express Entry results: Previous rounds of invitations


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

My point is with PNP nomination, their score becomes 950 and thus got the invitation.I hope you understand now.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

manomegh said:


> My point is with PNP nomination, their score becomes 950 and thus got the invitation.I hope you understand now.



As I stated, in my first post:

"_... if you have CRS ranking of less than 455 _*and no job offer*_, I wouldn't bother applying to Canada._"

We are fully aware of the 600 extra points that are gained through having a job offer or PNP, and we were going by the information given by the OP... he _has *not*_ stated that he has a job offer - the question would be moot if he had a job offer and he would _not_ be asking about his chances if getting an ITA if he did have an offer - and as such we assume that he is just asking about his chances of just entering the pool as is and hoping for the best as far as the lower end benchmark for CRS ranking to get an ITA.

Jobs are often difficult to come by for Canadian citizens, especially in the Computer Science/IT sector, so this problem is compounded by the fact that OP is _not_ in Canada and _does not_ have any Canadian experience, which will be a hindrance to his getting a job offer.

If the OP or his wife has some highly specialised skills that very few people in the world have, then yes, they should be able to secure a job offer and an ITA.

As it stands, with the little information given, OP's chances of getting an ITA without a job offer are absolutely slim to none.


----------

